# Fiber and Birth Control



## Blackcat (Sep 1, 2001)

Hi, I have been taking fiber since aug. and heard that you are supposed to wait 1-2 hours after taking the fiber to take some perscriptions. Does this include Birth Control? I have been worried that it does so I always wait. Does anyone know what perscriptions it has a deluting effect to?


----------



## ls (Jan 20, 2002)

I asked this same question to my doctor and there doesn't seem to be any research on this. They told me to try to space it out and be safe. So then I started taking my fiber supplement before bed. It wasn't such a good idea and caused constipation. So be careful!


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

I called the number on the back of the Citrucel can to ask about this and they said that you did not have towait to take meds with Citrucel. Now, with some of the others you do, like Metamucil. They are different ingredients but I'm not sure why you'd have to wait with one and not another. Maybe you could ask kmottus or MikeNL.


----------

